# stepchild Resident visa application



## amy-kian (Oct 19, 2015)

hi all,
im resident in abudhabi under a husband sponsorship and i have a daugther from my late husband that we will going to bring here but i cant sponsor her because i have no job.
do you think it is posible that my husband 
can sponsor her?
is anyone been through this already?


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

I have previously sponsored my stepson in both dubai and abu dhabi at different times, your husband should be able to sponsor your daughter.

You may be required to submit attested marriage certificate and possibly evidence that your daughter's father has passed (in lieu of a no objection letter). If your husband has officially adopted your daughter or has any legal paperwork related to custody or guardianship that may also be relevant - I didn't have anything like that and was never asked for any documents other than those required to sponsor any dependent child.

Good luck.


----------



## amy-kian (Oct 19, 2015)

Did u get any help from so called PRO?

when it was happened?

together with the PRO we went to immigration yesterday and he brings us to the director to get it sign and we got it signed.
when we go down to another department and show the paper works to them the guy said it is not posible to do it, as the law was changed 3 months ago.

so now im really confused.
i have all the documents attested from my country which are ( brthcrtifcate, death certificate of my late husband)
so far i have all the supporting documents. 

thank u


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

It was more than a year ago now in Abu Dhabi, nearly 4 years ago in Dubai. I didn't have a PRO help at the time.


----------

